# lie detector test



## cantclearhead (May 1, 2010)

After being deceived in a very long marriage would it be wrong to have the cheating spouse have a lie dectector test to be sure that there were no other affairs that were never caught because you trusted them... I know it would help me work thru the present problem if I knew it never happened before...


----------



## turnera (Jan 22, 2010)

Nope.


----------



## DawnD (Sep 23, 2009)

Honestly, even if he took it and it said he was telling the truth, you probably will still second guess it. You will look up percentages on the lie detector tests and then deem it as not proof enough. You have to go through all the stages to start building the trust. If you think it will honestly make you feel better I guess go ahead, but if you think the above might happen then I wouldn't bother. Itll just drive you mad.


----------



## turnera (Jan 22, 2010)

Most people benefit from lie detector tests by the mere fact that they know they're about to take it and they freak out and tell you everything BEFORE they get there. 

There are just as many percentages 'out there' that prove it IS effective as not.


----------



## Blanca (Jul 25, 2008)

nothing wrong with it.


----------



## DawnD (Sep 23, 2009)

Exactly Tunera. That was my point. I could have my H take one, and probably still not believe him LMAO. That was what I was trying to get across. If you think it will do you any good then sure, why not. If you think you will only still doubt him anyway, I don't know. I don't ask it of my H because I know that I will still have trouble believing that he is telling the truth. But its all about what you think. If you think it will help go for it.


----------

